

Plotagon free trial can now export movies and has expansion packs - klahol
https://plotagon.com/alice

======
klahol
Free trial is two characters and two scenes. Full pack is now 5 bucks and
gives you five actors and six scenes. There's a store with expansion packs and
soon we'll add YouTube export as well.

